# Using Electrical Tape



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok back story. I got my filly at the end of winter. She was a ratty little lice infected Gypsy cross with a nice head full of tangled, dreadlock mane. I asked around about how to keep it and was told, don't braid it, leave it down and brush it out when you have to. Well here was the problem, Angel decided to start rubbing her mane off. The lice was gone but I think the mane being on her neck made it itchy. So she took to rubbing and I took to braiding to keep her from tearing chunks out. BUT even with braiding she was still rubbing chunks out. So I asked someone how they keep their horses mane because it was incredibly long. This person owns the Friesian stallion Teake, member on here as well. She told me to use electrical tape. So I thought I'd give it a try. I was too impatient to wait the two to three weeks she told me to wait. I wanted to see if was too sticky, took chunks of hair out or dyed her hair black. So here are the results:

This is before: 









This is to show all the hair that would escape the braids when she rubbed against stuff:








She's had the electrical tape in for a little under two weeks. There was minimum hairs that had escaped the braids compared to just simple braiding. 









Taking the tape out. As you can see it didn't dye the hair and hardly any hair is on the tape itself. Far less hair than I'd pull out with the rubber bands. 









This is her hair down, brushed and washed, not all the way dry. Today after I took the electrical tape out for the first time. 





























Rebraiding it:










Done









You can see in that picture how much hair she had previously ripped out. All of the hair sticking up that was too short to put in the braids. I'm hoping that this way will bring back some of the fullness she had before she started to rub her mane off. The good news is now that it is off her neck she has stopped rubbing!


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Aug 24, 2011)

Electrical tape works WONDERS! I love using this! Some of my horses have long tails that drag on the ground and for shows I use electrical tape to tape them up. I love this stuff! 

Glad it's working for you!


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Great tip!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow O.O guess what I'll be doing to my mini this weekend haha!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Just remember to use the more expensive kind. I've heard the cheaper stuff melts and gets really sticky. ; )


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

I am so braiding Hugo's mane this weekend. He gets so hot under all that hair. I've never had a horse with a mane like his so I don't want to clip it.

Thanks SUJ!


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Her mane is gorgeous! It looks like it has grown several inches from the first pic of her. Thx for the tip.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm hoping to get it past her knee. Since she is 2... Who knows. lol And no problem.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Tiny gnats seem to be active now and they pack a ferocious bit. A favorite dining place is under the mane and along the top of the crest, and the top of the tail and under the tail. Put lots of bug spray on the hairy areas and vaseline under the tail on the hairless areas.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Just remember to use the more expensive kind. I've heard the cheaper stuff melts and gets really sticky. ; )


I bet the sticky type ace bandages would work well also


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for showing us! I never heard of this before, definitaly trying this with my gelding!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Vet wrap works just as well and leaves no adhesive issues behind.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know about you AB but vet wrap is harder to get ahold of around here and more expensive ; ). I didn't have any adhesive issues.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Shrug. I go to the feed store on a pretty regular basis and you can order some brand of 'vet wrap' bandage from any of the mail order catalogs.

Good quality electrical tape is expensive too.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

What a cool idea!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Shrug. I go to the feed store on a pretty regular basis and you can order some brand of 'vet wrap' bandage from any of the mail order catalogs.
> 
> Good quality electrical tape is expensive too.


Plus vet wrap is wider with more flex. Protects the hair better.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Seems to be working just fine for me and the person who I got the information from. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for sharing that ShutUpJoe, something I will be doing soon, as Rodeo's mane is growing like a weed


----------



## Ekhlipse (Sep 6, 2011)

*Better than vet wrap for wrapping hair*

Guard Tex Leg/Tail Wrap White in Tail Protection at Schneider Saddlery

This stuff only sticks to itself, is easy to tear, doesn't stretch like vet wrap (lets the skin breathe under it), and is cheaper. You get 5 rolls in the package, and each lasts several times longer than 1 roll of vet wrap. I use it to wrap my horse's mane and tail, then was putting duct tape over the ends to secure it. But electrical tape sounds like a better, easier option. I'd still put it over the guard tex, as it leaves no residue and my mare is gray, so I don't want to run the risk of anything transferring color to her hair.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Ekhlipse said:


> Guard Tex Leg/Tail Wrap White in Tail Protection at Schneider Saddlery
> 
> This stuff only sticks to itself, is easy to tear, doesn't stretch like vet wrap (lets the skin breathe under it), and is cheaper. You get 5 rolls in the package, and each lasts several times longer than 1 roll of vet wrap. I use it to wrap my horse's mane and tail, then was putting duct tape over the ends to secure it. But electrical tape sounds like a better, easier option. I'd still put it over the guard tex, as it leaves no residue and my mare is gray, so I don't want to run the risk of anything transferring color to her hair.


I wouldn't call $30 + shipping cheaper.

My husband has palominos. We've never had a color transfer or residue issue using vet wrap. Elasticon is the $$ stuff that leaves a residue.


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

This is a very neat idea that seems to work great thanks for posting it!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I will be trying this one out for sure


----------

